# pictures



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm trying to post 3 pics.One of my rooster tattoo,Precious,my baby,laying an egg in my dirty laundry basket and Jr. my lap rooster.Here goes....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Success! You did it!

The birds are not spoiled much, are they?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww! Good shots!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I figured it with a little help from my friends! I had pictures of the rest of them but all you could see are their rear-ends. I'll keep trying. Yeah,Precious and Jr are a little spoiled but they both have a story.Precious was an "only child" and Jr has an ear issue and after a trip to the vet,antibiotic injections and ear drops,the only thing I can do now is keep them cleaned out.I didn't intend for them to turn out this way,it just happened.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> .I didn't intend for them to turn out this way,it just happened.


unha, you do realize you are talking to chicken people. Right? That might work with non chicken people but not us.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL I always knew I wasn't alone.


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

So sweet! I pray for the day one of my chickens lays in my lap like a kitten!


----------

